# aguantar y soportar



## plsdeluno

Hola a todos

Por favor ¿Se puede usar los dos verbos en las siguientes frases?
¿Los dos significan la misma cosa?

No puedo aguantar/soportar ni día más sin decirte que estoy loco por ti.

El hombre allí, no lo soporto/aguanto.

Muchas gracias


----------



## aommoa

en la segunda frase si, en la segunda al usar soportar introduce, desde mi punto de vista, un significaso negativo.


----------



## anacs

aommoa said:


> en la segunda frase si, en la segunda al usar soportar introduce, desde mi punto de vista, un significaso negativo.


 
Buenos días, 

En la primera frase también se pueden usar y son sinónimos, no? Yo al oir esta frase pensaría que lo que quiere decir es que:  _No puedo aguantar/soportar (que pase)  ni *un *día más sin decirte que estoy loco por ti._

un saludo


----------



## plsdeluno

Hola muchas gracias por las respuestas, entonces ¿los dos verbos significan la misma?


----------



## anacs

Hola, para mí, los verbos son sinónimos. En lo que tiene razón aommoa es en que, cuando los usas al hablar de una persona, tiene un matiz más negativo que cuando te estás refiriendo a una cuestión general (el ruido, la lluvia, etc)

un saludo


----------



## OrCuS

Suelen significar lo mismo pero soportar suele tener una connotacion negativa. Osea que para hablar de cosas malas puedes usar ambos pero en el primer ejemplo soportar no encaja muy bien.


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## scorpio1984

plsdeluno said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Por favor ¿Se puede usar los dos verbos en las siguientes frases?
> ¿Los dos significan la misma cosa? (Suena mejor decir "significan lo mismo")
> 
> No puedo aguantar/soportar ni un (debes añadir el determinante) día más sin decirte que estoy loco por ti.
> 
> El hombre allí A ese hombre de allí, no lo soporto/ aguanto. (Pero de todas maneras lo diría al revés: No soporto/aguanto a ese hombre de allí.)
> 
> Muchas gracias


 

A parte de la respuesta a tu pregunta te añado algunas correcciones, si te parece bien.


----------



## Alerodo

OrCuS said:


> Suelen significar lo mismo pero soportar suele tener una connotacion negativa. *Osea* que para hablar de cosas malas puedes usar ambos pero en el primer ejemplo soportar no encaja muy bien.


Acabo de ver esta línea de discusión y veo un error muy común de ortografía. Me refiero a "osea". Son dos palabras: "o" y "sea" por lo tanto se escribe "o sea". Desgraciadamente se ve mucho por la tele y la gente piensa que es la manera correcta de escribir por que "salió en la tele".


----------



## duvija

OrCuS said:


> Suelen significar lo mismo pero soportar suele tener una connotacion negativa. Osea que para hablar de cosas malas puedes usar ambos pero en el primer ejemplo soportar no encaja muy bien.


 

Perdón, ¿pero te parece más negativo en esa cláusula 'soportar' que 'aguantar'?
Los dos tienen connotación negativa, y si no, por favor, dame un ejemplo con connotación positiva.
Gracias


----------



## cbrena

Unos ejemplos positivos Duvija.

_No pude aguantar las ganas de reírme.

No pude aguantarme y la besé.
_
Yo no cambiaría en estos casos (sobre todo en el segundo) aguantar por soportar.


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Unos ejemplos positivos Duvija.
> 
> _No pude aguantar las ganas de reírme.
> 
> No pude aguantarme y la besé.
> _
> Yo no cambiaría en estos casos (sobre todo en el segundo) aguantar por soportar.



Claro que no. En estos dos casos que propones aguantar está en 2ª acepción:
_
 aguantar.
(Quizá del it. agguantare, de guanto, guantelete).
1. tr. Sostener, sustentar, no dejar caer.
2. tr. Reprimir o contener.
3. tr. Resistir pesos, impulsos o trabajos.
4. tr. Soportar, tolerar a alguien o algo molesto o desagradable._

En cuanto a las frases de la pregunta inicial, en la primera el verbo aguantar podría entenderse en 2ª acepción o en 4ª, en la que sería sinónimo de soportar. En la segunda, aguantar y soportar son intercambiables y no consigo ver ninguna gradación de negatividad.


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Claro que no. En estos dos casos que propones aguantar está en 2ª acepción:
> _
> aguantar.
> (Quizá del it. agguantare, de guanto, guantelete).
> 1. tr. Sostener, sustentar, no dejar caer.
> 2. tr. Reprimir o contener.
> 3. tr. Resistir pesos, impulsos o trabajos.
> 4. tr. Soportar, tolerar a alguien o algo molesto o desagradable._
> 
> En cuanto a las frases de la pregunta inicial, en la primera el verbo aguantar podría entenderse en 2ª acepción o en 4ª, en la que sería sinónimo de soportar. En la segunda, aguantar y soportar son intercambiables y no consigo ver ninguna gradación de negatividad.



Te refieres a la segunda de la pregunta inicial, claro. Sí, estoy de acuerdo que ambas son intercambiables. Yo tampoco veo ningún grado mayor o menor de negatividad entre aguantar y soportar con esa acepción.

Creo que el que haya negatividad o no depende realmente de que se esté usando con la acepción número 2 o número 4.

Muy bien explicado Lurrezko.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Te refieres a la segunda de la pregunta inicial, claro. Sí, estoy de acuerdo que ambas son intercambiables. Yo tampoco veo ningún grado mayor o menor de negatividad entre aguantar y soportar con esa acepción.
> 
> Creo que el que haya negatividad o no depende realmente de que se esté usando con la acepción número 2 o número 4.
> 
> Muy bien explicado Lurrezko.
> 
> Un saludo.



Sí, me refería a la segunda de la pregunta inicial. Un saludo


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> Unos ejemplos positivos Duvija.
> 
> _No pude aguantar las ganas de reírme._
> 
> _No pude aguantarme y la besé._
> 
> Yo no cambiaría en estos casos (sobre todo en el segundo) aguantar por soportar.


 

No sé por qué, pero no son tan positivos. En el primero, se supone que lo decís cuando reirte estaría mal, o podría ser hasta ofensivo, ¿no? Tal vez para Cantinflas, pero igual me suena como dudoso.
La segunda, me parece aun peor. Parecería que la persona besada no estaba muy interesada en ese beso. O al menos el público de alrededor no lo estaba.
En serio, no son positivos, me parece.


----------



## cbrena

Yo me siento una persona muy positiva cuando me apetece reírme y cuando me apetece besar a alguien. Y siempre que no sea ofensivo para nadie, lo hago muy alegremente y sin reprimirme. Afortunadamente me río en situaciones divertidas no sólo para mí y me apetece besar a gente que está interesada en mis besos.

No poder aguantar las ganas de reír y de besar ¿negativos? 

Para mí son una expresión espontánea de felicidad.

Creo que la explicación de Lurrezko es bastante objetiva y clara. Seguir este hilo sería chatear.

Un cordial saludo Duvija.


----------



## Fer BA

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Claro que no. En estos dos casos que propones aguantar está en 2ª acepción:
> 
> _aguantar._
> _(Quizá del it. agguantare, de guanto, guantelete)._
> _1. tr. Sostener, sustentar, no dejar caer._
> _2. tr. Reprimir o contener._
> _3. tr. Resistir pesos, impulsos o trabajos._
> _4. tr. Soportar, tolerar a alguien o algo molesto o desagradable._
> 
> En cuanto a las frases de la pregunta inicial, en la primera el verbo aguantar podría entenderse en 2ª acepción o en 4ª, en la que sería sinónimo de soportar. En la segunda, aguantar y soportar son intercambiables y no consigo ver ninguna gradación de negatividad.


 
Me parece que en ambas frases el sentido es el de la acepción 4, y nunca el de la acepción 2.

_Me resulta inaguantable/insoportable estar un día más sin vos_ pero no _me resulta irreprimible/incontenible estar un día más sin vos._

Coincido con Duvi en que la acepción 2 siempre tiene un matiz de _negatividad. _por dejar de hacer algo que estaba haciendo -aguantar- y que claramente lo estaba haciendo por alguna razón. 

Cbrena, me parece que la lógica detrás de esto es que o es negativo mientras aguantabas/reprimías o lo es cuando dejaste de hacerlo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Fer BA said:


> Me parece que en ambas frases el sentido es el de la acepción 4, y nunca el de la acepción 2.
> 
> _Me resulta inaguantable/insoportable estar un día más sin vos_ pero no _me resulta irreprimible/incontenible estar un día más sin vos._
> 
> Coincido con Duvi en que la acepción 2 siempre tiene un matiz de _negatividad. _por dejar de hacer algo que estaba haciendo -aguantar- y que claramente lo estaba haciendo por alguna razón.
> 
> Cbrena, me parece que la lógica detrás de esto es que o es negativo mientras aguantabas/reprimías o lo es cuando dejaste de hacerlo.



Respecto a la primera discrepo, Fer. Creo que la 2ª acepción es perfectamente lógica: no puedo aguantar ni un día más sin decirte tal cosa, del mismo modo que no puedo aguantar sin reírme, implica que no puedes reprimir las ganas de hacer algo. También es posible la 4ª (= soportar) con un sentido algo diferente: lo que no se aguanta/soporta es la espera/carga/suplicio  de pasar un día más sin decirte algo.

Respecto a la segunda, aguantar está en 4ª acepción y es sinónimo de soportar, claro.


----------



## cbrena

Fer BA said:


> Cbrena, me parece que la lógica detrás de esto es que *o* es negativo mientras aguantabas/reprimías *o* lo es cuando dejaste de hacerlo.



No te entiendo muy bien.

Si no puedo aguantarme las ganas de orinar, es negativo mientras aguanto *y* es negativo cuando dejo de aguantarme si no llegué al sitio apropiado.

Si no puedo aguantarme las ganas de reír, es positivo mientras aguanto sin reír *y* es positivo cuando dejo de aguantarme y me río.

No entiendo ni tu disyuntiva obligatoria ni lo negativo obligatorio de "aguantar".

Por otro lado, creo que en la siguiente frase están claras las dos diferentes acepciones de aguantar como "contener" y como "soportar".

_No puedo soportar el aguantarme las ganas de orinar.
_
Y no puedes cambiarla por:

_No puedo aguantar el soportarme las ganas de orinar._ 


Dejo el hilo y el foro por esta noche, porque *no puedo aguantar* el sueño que tengo, y como sufro de insomnio, para mí es algo ¡fantástico!. 

Un saludo


----------



## Fer BA

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Respecto a la primera discrepo, Fer. Creo que la 2ª acepción es perfectamente lógica: no puedo aguantar ni un día más sin decirte tal cosa, del mismo modo que no puedo aguantar sin reírme, implica que no puedes reprimir las ganas de hacer algo. También es posible la 4ª (= soportar) con un sentido algo diferente: lo que no se aguanta/soporta es la espera/carga/suplicio de pasar un día más sin decirte algo.


 
Entiendo lo que decís, mi frase fue poco feliz y no debería haber cambiado la frase original:

_No puedo aguantar/soportar ni un día más sin decirte que estoy loco por ti._

Alli no podrías cambiar aguantar/soportar por reprimir/contener a menos que pases a reprimir*me*/contener*me*, pero ya no es _ni un día más_ lo que no aguantas sino a tus ganas (de decirle que estás loco por ella). Y eso cambia completamente el sentido de la oración. 



cbrena said:


> No te entiendo muy bien.
> 
> Si no puedo aguantarme las ganas de orinar, es negativo mientras aguanto *y* es negativo cuando dejo de aguantarme si no llegué al sitio apropiado.
> 
> Si no puedo aguantarme las ganas de reír, es positivo mientras aguanto sin reír *y* es positivo cuando dejo de aguantarme y me río.
> 
> No entiendo ni tu disyuntiva obligatoria ni lo negativo obligatorio de "aguantar".
> 
> Por otro lado, creo que en la siguiente frase están claras las dos diferentes acepciones de aguantar como "contener" y como "soportar".
> 
> _No puedo soportar el aguantarme las ganas de orinar._
> 
> Y no puedes cambiarla por:
> 
> _No puedo aguantar el soportarme las ganas de orinar._
> 
> 
> Dejo el hilo y el foro por esta noche, porque *no puedo aguantar* el sueño que tengo, y como sufro de insomnio, para mí es algo ¡fantástico!.
> 
> Un saludo


 
CBrena,

Creo que lo entiendes pero la lógica que usás es diferente a la que entiendo. Voy de vuelta, hay, a mi entender una lógica disyuntiva en _aguantar_:si aguanto algo es por una razón (sea positiva o negativa), si dejo de aguantar es por la razón contraria, no aguanto o dejo de aguantar algo porque me viene en gana, sino por alguna razón (y sin entrar en el terreno de si son razones válidas, justificadas, _razonables_, o si son simples tonterías o lo que fuere). Si haberme reido es positivo...¿cómo podría serlo haber aguantado no reirme? 

Por supuesto que aguantar y soportar no son intercambiables si usás aguantar en la segunda acepción. Pero si le quitamos el _-me _a tus frases y salimos de la 2da acepción para ir a la cuarta:

_No puedo soportar el tener que aguantar a este tipo._
_No puedo aguantar el tener que soportar a este tipo._

Son perfectamente intercambiables. 

Creo que la introducción del _-me _y el uso pronominal, además del matiz reflexivo del asunto, le cambian el sentido a la frase. A mi me suena muy peninsular ese uso.


----------



## cbrena

Fer BA said:


> CBrena,
> Creo que lo entiendes pero la lógica que usás es diferente a la que entiendo...
> (...) Si haberme reido es positivo...¿cómo podría serlo haber aguantado no reirme?


Me has pillado, realmente sí lo entendía, pero me encanta buscarle tres pies al gato y lógicas opuestas a todo._ 'My fault' ._



Fer BA said:


> Por supuesto que aguantar y soportar no son intercambiables si usás aguantar en la segunda acepción. Pero si le quitamos el _-me _a tus frases y salimos de la 2da acepción para ir a la cuarta:
> 
> _No puedo soportar el tener que aguantar a este tipo._
> _No puedo aguantar el tener que soportar a este tipo._
> 
> Son perfectamente intercambiables.



Con la acepción número 4 siempre son perfectamente intercambiables, y nunca podemos poner el_ -me_.



Fer BA said:


> Creo que la introducción del _-me _y el uso pronominal, además del matiz reflexivo del asunto, le cambian el sentido a la frase.



Con la acepción número 2 de aguantar, incluso quitando el _-me_, siguen sin ser intercambiables, y no pasan a la acepción número 4 por el mero hecho de quitar el_ -me_.

_No puedo soportar el aguantar las ganas de orinar.
_
Y no puedes cambiarla por:
_
No puedo aguantar el soportar las ganas de orinar.
_


Fer BA said:


> A mi me suena muy peninsular ese uso.



¿Muy peninsular o muy guaraní?  A mí sólo me suena adecuadamente reflexivo.

Un saludo Fer Ba.


----------



## Lurrezko

Fer BA said:


> Entiendo lo que decís, mi frase fue poco feliz y no debería haber cambiado la frase original:
> 
> _No puedo aguantar/soportar ni un día más sin decirte que estoy loco por ti._
> 
> Alli no podrías cambiar aguantar/soportar por reprimir/contener a menos que pases a reprimir*me*/contener*me*, pero ya no es _ni un día más_ lo que no aguantas sino a tus ganas (de decirle que estás loco por ella). Y eso cambia completamente el sentido de la oración.



Sigo discrepando, Fer. Claro que cambia el sentido de la oración, ya lo sugerí en mi post anterior.

_No puedo aguantar tu ausencia_ (4ª acepción = soportar)
_No puedo aguantar *sin* verte_ (aun siendo posible la 4ª, también es posible la 2ª = reprimir/contener/refrenar las ganas de verte)

El hecho de que, en la sustitución, uses uno de los verbos pronominalmente no modifica la sinonimia:
_Se lo tuve que decir, no pude aguantar(me) más.
Se lo tuve que decir, no pude reprimir*me* más_


----------



## Fer BA

cbrena said:


> Me has pillado, realmente sí lo entendía, pero me encanta buscarle tres pies al gato y lógicas opuestas a todo._ 'My fault' ._
> Con la acepción número 2 de aguantar, incluso quitando el _-me_, siguen sin ser intercambiables, y no pasan a la acepción número 4 por el mero hecho de quitar el_ -me_.


 
Querida C:

Me parecía que te me estabas haciendo la pícara, de acuerdo en que en la segunda acepción no son intercambiables, un beso grande.




Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sigo discrepando, Fer. Claro que cambia el sentido de la oración, ya lo sugerí en mi post anterior.
> 
> _No puedo aguantar tu ausencia_ (4ª acepción = soportar)
> _No puedo aguantar *sin* verte_ (aun siendo posible la 4ª, también es posible la 2ª = reprimir/contener/refrenar las ganas de verte)
> 
> El hecho de que, en la sustitución, uses uno de los verbos pronominalmente no modifica la sinonimia:
> _Se lo tuve que decir, no pude aguantar(me) más._
> _Se lo tuve que decir, no pude reprimir*me* más_


 
Lurrezko:

Entiendo, tal vez haya una cuestión regional del uso del verbo, tal vez sea puramente idiosincrático (mío), pero no veo la segunda acepción viable en la primer frase....en fin, un gran abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Fer BA said:


> Lurrezko:
> 
> Entiendo, tal vez haya una cuestión regional del uso del verbo, tal vez sea puramente idiosincrático (mío), pero no veo la segunda acepción viable en la primer frase....en fin, un gran abrazo.



Otro para ti


----------



## cbrena

Fer BA said:


> Querida C:
> 
> Me parecía que te me estabas haciendo la pícara, de acuerdo en que en la segunda acepción no son intercambiables, un beso grande.


O dos pequeños. Un placer


----------



## Diego.Brunt

Suelen significar lo mismo


----------



## Lurrezko

Diego.Brunt said:


> Suelen significar lo mismo



Es un consuelo saberlo, llevamos 26 mensajes discutiendo las diferencias.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Diego.Brunt said:


> Suelen significar lo mismo


 
Coincido .


----------

